# the best least expensive 1911



## howlingatmoon

Your opinion experiance and or tales of the 1911 and what you would buy next ? Or again.


----------



## Goldwing

You might want to visit the introductions page and well, you know.........


----------



## Smitty79

What are you going to use it for? If you are trying to find a gun for USPSA Single Stack Division, you want a different gun than if you are looking for an every day carry gun. 

Also, why do you want a 1911? Since you are asking such a broad question, I suspect you don't have much experience with them. If you are, in fact, not experienced with 1911's, don't buy one for self defense. 1911's hold fewer rounds than comparably sized guns and are generally more difficult to maintain. There are plenty of people who use 1911's for defensive guns. But they've put in the time to learn the platform and have lots of rounds down range. For a new shooter, a double stack 9mm is a superior defensive weapon. It's also superior for an old hand if that's what they know how to shoot well.


----------



## GCBHM

Yeah, it depends on what you want it for. Range gun, carry gun, combat gun, etc. I know some folks who have the Rock Island Armory 1911, and are pleased with it. I think they're in the $500 range. I've had the Springfield Mil Spec 1911, and it is a nice gun for about $650. It just depends on what you want it for.


----------



## tony pasley

There are several what some people called low end 1911a1 on the market that are solid reliable pistols. You can get a good one from about $400.00 then go to the $1,000's . What you want it for would determine if a base model would be a good fit for you if it is just for information there you go.


----------



## howlingatmoon

Ok I have or still own Colts.Remingtons.Para ordanace.Auto ordanace and an Ati. All have shot well some better than others. But name aside every one has its quirks to. Some like factory ammo only ( Ati ) but the others ( colt.rem.and para.) Shoot anything. My Ati a Titan picked up in a trade last year is a real good cold weather carry gun. With the Para. A P13 just a little bigger full sized guns are much easier for open carry in Michigan. Having a little more time now I would like to expand my .45 ownership to more customizable gun with out the the big name price up front. Ps. Do not have the auto ord. any more traded it away in my thirtys. Thanks


----------



## bykerhd

If you are willing to consider used 1911s, your choices expand tremendously and you will get much more for features for less money.

The last four 1911s I've purchased were all "pre-owned".
They all ran perfect and I got many more extras than I would have for the same money "new".

Remember, whatever you buy for a "new" gun becomes a "used" gun, once it leaves the shop.
Kind of like cars ?


----------



## Shipwreck

If you buy a used 1911, I would HIGHLY recommend not buying on that was "worked on," unless the work was done by a name brand gun smith, or the factory (like the Springfield Custom Shop doing mods to one of their guns that someone sent in). This has come up before on another forum I run, and we've had a long talk. "Bubba" could have bubba'd the gun himself.


----------



## bykerhd

Good point that "Bubba" is always lurking out there.

What I look for in used handguns are "gently" used and unmodified guns.
Dirty is ok, and the "norm" from my experience, and often indicates little real use or attempts at fiddling around with the innards.


----------



## shootbrownelk

Buggered up screw heads are a red flag. I myself like RIA 1911's. Pretty nice pistols for the money. I've shot a few of them that friends own. They are accurate and pretty tight. The friends have no issues and highly recommend them. Good enough for me.


----------



## tony pasley

With that information I would recommend a basic RIA 1911a1. They are good solid reliable pistols. I carry one every day and retired my others because it is a .good pistol but no history behind it. about ant amscor made 1911a1 should be a good starter base good luck and enjoy the build.


----------



## GCBHM

Tony, which RIA do you have? The GI or one of the tactical models? I know you said you have a plain jane version, but I'm interested in which version.


----------



## howlingatmoon

Thanks to all your replies .


----------



## tony pasley

I have the G.I. version that I lightened the trigger to 3 lbs.


----------



## rglassma

I have a RIA FS Tactical II VZ. At least that is what they called it when I purchased it a couple of years ago. It has about 1000 rounds through it. And for the money, it is a great gun. Has alot of extra features like ambi-safety, flaired Magwell, Adjustable low profile rear sight and fiber optic front sight. Nice tight gun with trigger of about 5lbs. right out of the box. Did have to go back to the factory for premature slideback. But, Customer Service is great. I am very happy with it..

They call it the Rock Ultra now. https://us.armscor.com/products/rock-ultra-fs-45-acp

Buds Guns Price is less then 600.00

Rock Island Armory 51486 TAC 1911 II FS 8+1 45ACP 5" $571.00 SHIPS FREE

Check it out.


----------



## Goldwing

Buds was pushing a Turkish 1911 today for way less than $400. It looked like a 1911 and went bang when the trigger was pressed.

GW


----------



## shaolin

I paid $730 for my S&W 1911 and it shoots great even better than my high priced Kimber. I hear Ruger makes a good 1911 for the $. If it were me I would skip the $ and save up and get a nice 1911 such as the Springfield TRP.


----------



## Desertrat

Best and least expensive usually don't go in the same sentence together....but Ill bite....Ruger SR1911,
Springfield RO, etc. Lots of others, but you did not set a dollar limit.


----------



## dakota1911

My bias runs to.....

Armscor or RIA type in the $400-600 range
Ruger in the $600-750 range.
SA Range Officers are just great in the around $800 area
I love Colts around the $1K area +/- $200
Once you go over about $1.2K then there are tons of choices.

Right now there are deals on many brands. Colts esp. although I picked up a 5 inch SA Range Officer in 9mm a couple months ago for $719 at a LGS. I thought they had mismarked it but both 45 and 9mm sat there at that price for several weeks then went back up to $810. Sort of boo hoo as I bought a .45 at an Oktoberfest sale last fall for $740 with the SA 3 extra mag deal. Thought that was a great price.


----------



## casurvivor

unless you know 1911 well, don't buy used, you might end up with some one nightmares.


----------



## Onyxtiger

There are now a lot of 1911's on the market. Back in the day, circa 1970, there weren't that many.
I had a Colt. I had a Para Ordnance. Then later, in the 90's, when I had my gun shop and was building for USPSA and IPSC, I built quite a few on Springfield Armory frames along with Caspian frames. Another good one, for a base 1911 was the Norinco. Had an LEO customer buy one and the only thing I did to that one was a trigger job. And, in fact, 20 years later, a mutual friend said that Ed was still using it and still bragged to people about the trigger job I did on it.

For [personal use, I built one 1911 on a Vega frame. I also built one on a Caspian frame.
Interestingly enough, my go-to all-around carry gun is an old Auto Ordnance. I've carried that for over 30 years. Never a problem and the only thing I ever did to it was a trigger job.

People are correct when advising caution at 1911's that may have been 'modified' by some 'gunsmith'. I still remember the time I kicked a so-called 'gunsmith' off the range where I was a rangemaster for having an unsafe weapon. It would double fire with a single pull of the trigger. Unfortunately, some people are butchers.

So, all that said, I don't really have any advice on the best inexpensive 1911 to buy.  Sorry!


----------



## bluedog46

Rock Island and American Tactical imports ( i think ) are two that are pretty affordable. Sometimes you can get a used springfield or taurus in that range i have seen. 

I once saw a decent colt for $550 and should have pounced on it, but did not.


----------



## berettatoter

Yeah, I have read and heard a lot of good things about the RIA 1911's.


----------



## Rotorflyr

My choice for winner of that category would be RIA/Armscor


----------



## glockman99

I have this one, and I LOVE it...It has NEVER failed and is VERY accurate:


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier

One of the Kahr-manufactured Auto Ordnance Models 1911A1s. Great pistols and just about as authentic a 1911A1 as you're going to find.


----------



## Owyhee

Picked up a Citadal (made by Rock Island) a while back. I have put about 500 rounds through it without a malfunction. It has one of the smoothest triggers around. Very accurate.


----------



## northstar19

Para USA Expert


----------



## NuclearNights

The new CZ 1911A1 is built like a tank for around $750


----------



## boatdoc173

MHO-- the new cz 1911 looks good and is priced below $700 usually

I love CZ/DW--even though my specialist has been a PIA--the sights fell off as did the mag well. The gun itself is a great one as are my multiple CZs


----------



## DLYskes1976

while i am no expert on 1911's, i know personally that my father has put a lot of rounds thru his Taurus pt 1911 , and has not had a issue... i've used the gun many of times and never had a issue either... i know the gun is about 10 yrs old too.. 

as for myself i just picked up my first 1911 a Sig Sauer Scorpion, i basically spent a few hours today debating between a Kimber, Ruger, CAI, ATi, PAra, S&W and Sig's and finally went with the gun i've wanted for about two months lol......


----------



## bluedog46

I know that many who can afford it would spend like 2k or more on a les baer or something like that. yesturday I had seen one for like 2200 used. Personally I would rather buy a couple colts or kimbers for that price, but that is just me.


----------



## win231

The terms "Best" and "Least Expensive" don't go together, especially with the 1911 design, which dates back to 1905. There are twice as many parts in a 1911 as in a modern design, and the parts have to be fitted well to function reliably. That means more man hours are needed than (for example) a Glock. Cutting costs on such a gun means cutting quality & the use of cheaper materials which means an unreliable gun with a short life.


----------



## 1911crazy

My new in 2005 Auto-Ordnance Army ww2 1911a1 $389 back then has been flawless for 600rds. The three of us hammered it during this time. Empty one mag throw another on in and keep firing. This is my very first brand new 1911 to function properly and flawlessly right out of the box. After having three other more expensive 1911's that had problems I stay with trying to figure out what all the 1911 hype was all about. In 2004 I purchased a used norinco 1911 I learned what all the hype was about. I bought the new AO next.
At the time I purchased the new AO I was torn between the SA USGI-MIL-SPEC as it was called back then too for $424.
A week later I purchased this one too while it functioned flawlessly the markings MADE IN BRAZIL along with the key start had me worried but it's been a good 1911. My curse of getting bad 1911's is over.
My latest 1911a1 purchase is a used like new colt series 80 government in nickel. She's a purdy one.

Getting a used, or new 1911 is your call. Low budget, no frills is how I like them. I might try a RIA next. I want a truck gun.

The only thing I do to a new 1911 is polish the feed ramp if it's not polished to begin with.
The new CZ1911 does look good too.


----------



## casurvivor

on a going out of business gun shop I picked up an ATI 4.25" barrel for $400.00 OTD, I can't make that gun fail, it's surprisingly accurate, I have put so many Wilson and Colts parts in it, that I probably got $100.00 more in it but is a fun project. LOL
edit to add: I don't carry the ATI, I carry a S&W 1911 SC or others, but the ATI is a good back up.


----------



## bluedog46

casurvivor said:


> on a going out of business gun shop I picked up an ATI 4.25" barrel for $400.00 OTD, I can't make that gun fail, it's surprisingly accurate, I have put so many Wilson and Colts parts in it, that I probably got $100.00 more in it but is a fun project. LOL
> edit to add: I don't carry the ATI, I carry a S&W 1911 SC or others, but the ATI is a good back up.


Great gun. The only issue with mine is the front site came off after a few hundred rounds and I had to get that redone.


----------



## 1911crazy

A used 1911a1 I'd look for a norinco. But lots of used ones because most guys are going to plastic 9mm. Search you LGS for deals and steals. Great buys are out there.


----------



## max4951

I bought my first 1911 back in the mid 60's from an old gentleman that brought it home from WW1, dropped it in a drawer and basically forgot it. Best 50 bucks I ever spent, still had issue ammo in a lanyard loop mag. Wish I still had it now but... I've owned several Colt 1911's since then and they were all great. I carried a nickel plated 1920's civilian mod regularly for the last 30 years or so and wouldn't part with it but I have owned several non Colt versions also including a stainless AMT back in the 80 that was just too heavy although it was a great shooter and never gave me a minutes problem. Recently I purchased a lightly used Girsan sport rail, for a bit less than $350. Finish is not pretty, the grips are wood but look like plastic, I'm still trying to decide what to do with the sights a they are hard to pick up. All that said, it is tight, well made and shoots and functions great with everything I've fed it (including some pretty grungy old stuff). This is the first Turkish made gun I've owned and it seems to be worth hanging on to for those times I don't want to tote my old Colt. Who knows, I may even do something with the rail someday. It has made me quit wishing I'd bought a Norinco back when they were dirt cheap. It's well worth the money and seems to be made better than a Tisas I saw the other day.


----------



## 1911crazy

Price ranges,

New 1911a1

Shooter grade range from $350 to $500 bare bones 1911. Entry level 1911.

Middle price range from $501 to $1,200 this seems to be the average price range for most 1911 purchasers. 

Above average prices. From $1,201 to $4,000. The tighter tolarances, better finish better quality over all.

Don't let the lowerest prices fool you. Some can be very accurate. Most of the accuracy comes from the shooter.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I've got a Girsan MC1911 and I've been very happy with it. I haven't experienced any malfunctions and if I have my ducks in a row, I can shoot pretty tight groups with it at the range. I think I paid a shade over $400 for it. I don't have what I consider "enough" rounds through it to say it's 100% reliable, but so far I've been very pleased with it, and it seems to be a quality piece of firearm.


----------



## BigCityChief

Check out the Metro Arms American Classic II.


----------

